# Intel video and screentearing



## Terpentijn (Aug 28, 2019)

I have an older intel video on board. On Linux I installed a card.conf in [path]/user/local/etc/X11/xorg.config.d[/path] to take care of the tearing and it worked ok. On my first FreeBSD install I did the same but I still got a lot of tearing even after installing the intel xorg driver (can’t remember the exact name). Can somebody advice me on the best way to prevent this tearing? Intel driver or the one that comes with fbsd.? Or do I also need to install compton. I will use openbox, i3 and/or Xfce. I prefer openbox...


----------



## shepper (Aug 29, 2019)

intel(4)


> Option "TearFree" "boolean"
> Disable or enable TearFree updates. This option forces X to
> perform all rendering to a backbuffer prior to updating the
> actual display. It requires an extra memory allocation the same
> ...


----------



## wammes (Aug 29, 2019)

shepper said:


> intel(4)


Yes, i know of this option. On my Linux boxes I always used it. No flickering. However, with the intel driver loaded in FreeBSD I still got flickering. That’s why I was wondering if a combo between the driver and I.e.compton would solve it. Or maybe the default fbsd driver works better.


----------



## recluce (Sep 6, 2019)

For an under-powered NUC running as a HTPC, installing Compton was the only way to have a tearing-free XFCE session. The issue does not happen when the same box runs kodi as a session, so I guess there is something about XFCE here.


----------



## Terpentijn (Sep 6, 2019)

recluce said:


> For an under-powered NUC running as a HTPC, installing Compton was the only way to have a tearing-free XFCE session. The issue does not happen when the same box runs kodi as a session, so I guess there is something about XFCE here.


I put 20-intel.conf in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.config.d

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver    "intel"
    Option    "DRI" "3"
    Option    "AccelMethod" "SNA"
    Option    "TearFree" "true"
EndSection
```

This alone was not enough though. I also have thee following lines in /boot/loader.conf

```
#DRM
drm.i915.enable_rc6=7
drm.i915.semaphores="1"
drm.i915.enable_fbc="1"
```

And in /etc/rc.conf I load 
	
	



```
kld_list="i915kms"
```


Xfce runs fast and buttersmooth. NO screen tearing. I'm a happy user.


----------



## Schroter (Apr 21, 2021)

Terpentijn said:


> I put 20-intel.conf in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.config.d
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...


Hi mate,
Would you be able to let me know whether this method will work for Lenovo ideapad 100S-14IBR please?

My setup: FreeBSD 12.2+XFCE4+sddm login manager

Thanks & Best Regards
Michael


----------



## Terpentijn (Apr 21, 2021)

Michael_S said:


> Hi mate,
> Would you be able to let me know whether this method will work for Lenovo ideapad 100S-14IBR please?
> 
> My setup: FreeBSD 12.2+XFCE4+sddm login manager
> ...


I can’t. I don’t own a Lenovo ideapad 100S-14IBR. Why don’t you try it out? It’s not much work. I must say that on FreeBSD 13 I dropped the lines in loader.conf. They’re no longer needed. The new drm-fbsd13-kmod has become very very good.


----------



## usakhncit (Apr 21, 2021)

I was facing the same issue on my Linux box. Now its working fine, after using following:

```
(user:lap:~) cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Intel Graphics"
    Driver         "intel"
    Option        "AccelMethod" "uxa"
EndSection
```


----------



## Terpentijn (Apr 21, 2021)

usakhncit said:


> I was facing the same issue on my Linux box. Now its working fine, after using following:
> 
> ```
> (user:lap:~) cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
> ...


Hm, try to add the tearfree option. It will be even better. And for me "AccelMethod" "SNA" works better than UXA. I guess it depends on the hardware.


----------



## usakhncit (Apr 21, 2021)

Terpentijn said:


> Hm, try to add the tearfree option. It will be even better. And for me "AccelMethod" "SNA" works better than UXA. I guess it depends on the hardware.


"TearFree" did not work in my case. In my case, I got the best results with "UXA" option.


----------



## Schroter (Apr 23, 2021)

Terpentijn said:


> I can’t. I don’t own a Lenovo ideapad 100S-14IBR. Why don’t you try it out? It’s not much work. I must say that on FreeBSD 13 I dropped the lines in loader.conf. They’re no longer needed. The new drm-fbsd13-kmod has become very very good.


Hi,
I am using the mentioned laptop but screen is tearing and slow. Is FreeBSD13 a stable version? I am using 12.2 but very slow. Can't do much. 
Thanks & Best Regards
Michael


----------

